# Gentoo Penguin (Falkland Islands)



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 2, 2015)

I just got back from an incredible trip to South Georgia and the Falklands. I'll have lots to share here and on Facebook in the weeks ahead. This one jumped out (pardon the pun) at me to post first 

All the best everyone!

Glenn

Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/1250 sec
Aperture: 6.3
Exposure compensation: +2/3
ISO: 400
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM


----------



## candc (Dec 2, 2015)

Excellent photo, I look forward to more


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2015)

Great shot. I really like this picture. Well done Glenn.


----------

